

Everyscape - Web tours of the insides of stores - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/25/business/25novelties.html?ex=1353646800&en=e0c741bdb44922be&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
neilk
PR for an old and failed business model, and completely scooped by Google's
recent efforts (mapping cities and the insides of some businesses.)

